# Болит подвздошная кость



## Мария-С (22 Сен 2011)

Добрый день! У меня болит подвздошная кость, верх правого крыла и левого. К врачу я еще не обращалась, на вашем форуме увидела подобный вопрос и решила сначала сдать анализы. Помогите пожалуйста их расшифровать и подскажите, что это может быть и какие еще дополнительные анализы пройти. Дело в том, что я живу в селе и врачей у нас тут не найти, а ближайший город в 3 часах езды. Я уже начала подозревать онкологию тк моя мама умерла от рака костного мозга.
Биохимия крови
щелочная фосфатаза 45 ме/л норма 47-119
Общий белок 68.6 г/л норма 66.0-83.0
онкомаркеры
РЭА (раково-эмбриональный антиген) 0.47 нг/мл норма 0.00-3.00
Антиген плоскоклеточной карциномы(SCCA) 0.6 нг/л норма 0.00-1.5
Биохимия мочи
общий белок мочи 0.08 г/л норма 0.05-0.08
альбумин мочи 3.6 г\л норма 0.0-30.0
кальций общий мочи 3.1 ммоль/л норма 0.0-6.2
комментарий: результат выдан без учета суточного диуреза
бета-2 микроглобулин мочи 79 нг/мл норма 0-300


----------



## Мария-С (22 Сен 2011)

Мне 48 лет, рост 170см, вес 67 кг


----------

